# Key Post: VDUs and eye test



## anthonybernard (6 Jan 2005)

How do you arrange for company to pay for eye test is there a form or what ?

I use 2 computers 8hrs a day.


----------



## ajapale (6 Jan 2005)

Hi Anthony,

Your employer is obliged to provide a free eye test. If your employer is not meeting his statutory obligations contact the health and safety authority or if you have a trade union contact them.

ajapale

From Irishhealth.com
[broken link removed]



> What is a VDU and the associated dangers?
> 
> A VDU is a visual display unit. Under the regulations, this category includes any item of display screen equipment such as a computer screen or a microfiche reader. You are covered by VDU Regulations, if you use a VDU for periods longer than an hour each day you work. The main problems associated with using VDUs include reflections, aches and pains, eyestrain, dizziness.
> 
> ...


----------



## anthonybernard (6 Jan 2005)

Ya:

   But how do you go about it ? Is there a offical form.

  Or do you just get a receipt a give it to the company ?


----------



## legend99 (6 Jan 2005)

*..*

In our company they have a preferred optician that they offer to you and she bills the company direct


----------



## ajapale (6 Jan 2005)

Hi Anthony,

My understanding is that it is the *company's obligation* to arrange and pay for eye tests and not the *employees responsibility*.

Many Irish companies bring the qualified eye people on-site for a few days every year and conduct the tests during working hours. 

Incidently if the eye test indicates that corrective lenses are neccessary then the company must bear the cost of them as well (less any social welfare benefit PRSI you may be entitled to). If you want expensive frames you pay for these yourself. Some companies allow you pay for this addition through payroll deduction.

ajapale


----------



## anthonybernard (6 Jan 2005)

Thanks:

   Off up the boss so. Now where are my glasses !

  Cant find anything round here these days.


----------



## Sol28 (7 Jan 2005)

*Re Eye test for Employees*

Does anyone know if a (IT) Company Director can get their own eye test done and charge it to the company? Especially since the class of PRSI doesnt cover it.


----------



## ajapale (7 Jan 2005)

*Re: Re Eye test for Employees*

If she uses a vdu for more than one hour a day and if the eye tests are provided for all other eligiable employees, I see no reason why the expense shoulnt be charged to the company.

ajapale.


----------



## ajapale (7 Jan 2005)

*Re: Re Eye test for Employees*





> In which rainyday said:
> If they are using the newer flat-panel LCD screens, then I understand that eye tests are not required.



It seems that if you use the newer type monitors you might not be entitled to eye tests.


----------



## bluebean (7 Jan 2005)

*re*

Can anyone confirm about the flat panel lcd screens? Is there any webpage that details this? Our office is split in to old tv type machines and a few flat panel lcd's..
Thanks.


----------



## ajapale (7 Jan 2005)

*Re: re*

Ryaner asked:

Hi

I work in an office where we are on PC's all day

I was reading yesterday about companies that do not provide eye test etc 

What is the policy on this ?

In our company we where told we have to go for an eye test ourself and if we require glasses for VDU work they will subsidise them

Is there a minimum they must subsidise and do they have to get the opticians to come into the office or is it up to the employee??

Also should your eyesight deteriorate on account of working on a Pc all day but you don't require glasses necessarily for vdu work but you do require them 

Do the company have to pay for this ?


----------



## ajapale (7 Jan 2005)

*Re: re*





> There is a range of measures that employers* must* take in regard to Visual Display Units (VDUs).
> 
> These measures are set down in Section 7 of the Safety, Health and Welfare at Work (General Application) Regulations, 1993. These include examining the reflection and glare, the operator's position in front of the VDU, the keyboard and the software used. Operators must be given adequate breaks from the VDU.
> 
> *In addition, employers must arrange for eye tests and, if required, make a contribution towards the purchase of prescription eyeglasses*


.

It seems fairly clear that it is the employers obligation to arrange and pay for eye tests for workers who use VDU's.

From what i can see a VDU is a VDU no matter what type it is. Im not certain as to the validity of rainy's comment referred to above.

ajapale


----------



## rainyday (8 Jan 2005)

*Re: re*

My comment about flat-panel screens was based on feedback from the Health & Safety guy at work, who is normally pretty up-to-date on these things, though I've no independent verification of his comments.


----------



## emaceile (23 Jan 2005)

*crt vs. flat panel*

Interpretation for part 7 of the 1993 Regulations states:

“Display screen equipment”, means any alphanumeric or graphic display screen regardless of the display process involved.

The following are some of the exclusions:
Computer screens for public use, 
Computer screens on board a means of transport, 
Calculators and cash registers with a small screen display
HSA have advised that the following are also excluded.
Display screen for showing films, videos, television pictures, surveillance purposes.


----------

